# Springfield XD Mod 2 quick colorfill results.



## ApolloRising (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## ApolloRising (Nov 27, 2019)

I know people either like or hate colorfill but I feel when it is done in a subtle/tasteful way it can really just enhance a pistol in my opinion.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I think I may have left "Croatia" dark.

GW


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

ApolloRising said:


> I know people either like or hate colorfill but I feel when it is done in a subtle/tasteful way it can really just enhance a pistol in my opinion.


I do too, but it all depends on the quality of the roll markings. If they're shallow and uneven they look like crap. Same if the fonts are thick and thin in spots.


----------



## ApolloRising (Nov 27, 2019)

desertman said:


> I do too, but it all depends on the quality of the roll markings. If they're shallow and uneven they look like crap. Same if the fonts are thick and thin in spots.
> 
> View attachment 17745


Those look amazing! Great job


----------

